# Aspen/Snowmass Discount Tix for this weekend?



## fred norquist (Apr 4, 2007)

dcvail said:


> Hey, I have Epic pass and can trade 2 vail tix for 2 aspen tix. Or if you have any discounted tix, I'd be interested in purchasing as well.
> 
> thanks in advance for your help.


I have 1 45dollar coupon for vail if you are interested to buy it, ill sell it to ya for 20 bucks


----------

